# CC...ideal way?



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok experts I need ur opinions.
I used to cc springfield 1911 and Kimber 1911 cocked. Cuz it has hammer safety, which XD doesn't.
How do I cc springfield XD subcompact: Cocked or Not? 
I'm NEW to plastic, striker gun.:mrgreen:
Thank You!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the chamber of your XD is loaded, it is cocked. Thus, your choices are empty chamber and "hammer down" or loaded chamber and cocked. If you don't want to rack the slide before you shoot - an inadvisable thing - carry the gun fully loaded.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

One in the chamber (which means cocked). There's no other way to carry it in my opinion.

-Jeff-

Edit: Check out this thread as well. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10934

And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree. Cocked, locked, and ready to rock... lol. There's all kinds of safeties on your XD.

Your XD is fine with one in the tube, trigger covered with good leather.

Welcome to HGF, and enjoy your XD.

JW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank You Guys!


----------

